# S. W. 41 Mag model 58



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the value of a S. W. 41 Mag Model 58. Condition on a 10 scale it would make an 8 but it does not have factory grips.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Your Smith*

I put it at between $220 and $260. Is it blued or nickle ?? It does have that 4" bbl right ?? 

If you have the factory grips the value would go up a little. Same as if you had the origional box(w/serno)and the cleaning tools.

If you wanted to sell it I could be possibly interested depending on over all condition and price asked. --- SAWMAN


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of people on Gunbroker asking close to $700. Actual sales are closer to $500 - $600. Probably closer to $500 for a local sale and non-original grips.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> I put it at between $220 and $260. Is it blued or nickle ?? It does have that 4" bbl right ??
> 
> If you have the factory grips the value would go up a little. Same as if you had the origional box(w/serno)and the cleaning tools.
> 
> If you wanted to sell it I could be possibly interested depending on over all condition and price asked. --- SAWMAN


 
What do you base your appraisal on ? Just curious.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

It has been my experience that a gun is worth what you can get out of it or what someone is willing to pay for it. I get a new Fjestad's Blue Book of Gun Values about every two years, but just use it as a reference of what something is worth. I normally see guns go for much higher than Fjestad's lists it for. I have found that doing a search on Gunbroker for what the gun is going for gives you a good idea. Again, just a reference of what other people are asking for them and getting for them. That would be something that I am interested in as well if you ever want to let it go.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Actual sale price not asking price is what you go by on Gun Broker, and of course your region and condition of the gun along with desirability, make all the difference in the world!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Just For You*

welldoya, I base my "appraisal on this. The Blue Book Of Gun Values by S.P. Fjestad. NOTE : This is the same book that all the dealers break out BEFORE they offer you a trade or straight money for ANY firearm.

In my copy of this book,on page 640, A S&W Mod 58,41mag,fixed sights,4" bbl,in either blue or nickel finish,rated at 100% is rated at $385. At 80% that goes down to $260. As stated above, w/o the original grips,(and who knows what grips are on it),and w/o the box(proper box) or the wrapping paper,or the cleaning tools,it probably would be down around the 70% figure which(in my book)is listed at $220.

If this is not the way that you come up with a price for a firearm then so be it. The Blue Book Of Gun Values is the "bible" that most dealers go by. However I do realize that the true value of anything sold is what the buyer is willing to give for it. If someone wants to give this gentlemen $700 for his weapon....that is what it is worth...at least to THAT buyer.

The OP asked a question,I gave him my best answer. I(personally) would not give him any more than $220-$240 for his weapon. I am sure that some will go up quite a bit higher than that. Probably some would be lower also.

Lets remember,the prices listed on Gunbroker are not necessarily the final sale price. 

If you sir(welldoya) thought that I was trying to screw the gentleman with the S&W,I assure you,this was not the case. I was just stating my(and the standard for most all gun sales in the country's)value for his weapon. That's all....no hidden agenda. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

A co worker has the gun and I was thinking of purchasing it and do some horse trading for a Glock 40 Cal but if that is all it is worth I don't guess I will be getting me a Glock. 


Thanks for the imfo


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Sorry Sir*

Sorry that your simple question got so damed far out of hand. I simply gave you my best answer to your question. I try to be as helpful as I can and maintain the simply rules of forum etiquette. 

Just one last thought. Some here feel that it is worth $700. Would suggest that the owner of the weapon throw it out for sale for the "good deal" price of $600 and see who feels froggy. ---SAWMAN


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sawman, not sure what brought on your rant but I made no insinuations that you were trying to screw him. I was seriously curious as to how you arrived at your numbers. 
Re-read my post and tell me how you arrived at that conclusion.
But, I always say that a free appraisal is worth exactly what you pay for it and it means nothing unless the appraiser is pulling out his wallet.
I just did a cursory search of closed auctions on Gunbroker which is a pretty good indicator of a gun's worth. Not many sold but the ones that did were in the $500 - $600 range. One was NIB and went for $1,000.
What a dealer is willing to pay isn't necessarily what the gun is worth because he is leaving room to make a profit.
As far as the blue book is concerned, like Duke McCaa once told me - "That's just somebody writing a book. He's not out dealing guns every day." 
It's probably not worth $250 to somebody who's not wanting one and probably worth $600 to somebody that's been looking for one.
When I sell a gun I want to sell to somebody who's looking for that model.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I doubt an 80% gun is representative of the sold guns on Gun Broker at those inflated prices and depending on condition and model I am betting the gun is worth closer to the lower range that the OP posted. either way you got a sucker on if he gives 600 for this gun in 80% condition as represented.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually if you are a member of Gunbroker, you can research what guns have sold for, not what is being asked. It is surprising what they actually sell for vs what people think they are worth. 
I just check and there was 19 pages of model 58s that had gone through the site in the past 60 days. I checked the first five pages and less than a hand full actually received bids and less than that sold. One was sold for just over $900 but was LNIB with orginal papers. Most bids was around the $500 range but didn't hit reserve. So it appears that there is a bunch of them out there but not much interest in anyone buying them.


----------

